# What Am I?



## NewChickenMom (Sep 7, 2014)

Was wondering if anyone could tell me what breed of chicken this is and if it's male or female...


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Blue Cochin maybe? Is it a single comb?


----------



## NewChickenMom (Sep 7, 2014)

I have no idea about combs.. I'm new to chickens.
Here's a picture of the top of his head..


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Yep, single comb. I think it might be a girl, though it's still quite young in those pics so you may have to wait a bit to tell for sure. 
I will find you a picture of the various comb styles and post it for you


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Here you go! Comb style differs between breeds, some bomb styles are unique to one breed (buttercup comb, for instance) where as some are carried by many breeds (single comb, for example).


----------



## NewChickenMom (Sep 7, 2014)

Thank you so much for your help I really appreciate it..


----------



## kiweed (Sep 14, 2014)

I agree with Cochins


----------

